# Antler Hybrid



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is an antler hybrid commissioned by a west coast enthusiast.

The antler is whitetail deer. The fork tips are canvas micarta and spalted maple. The handle section is a core of G10, spalted poplar and rosewood. The palmswell is redwood burl. It sports a hand rubbed CA glue finish for beauty and durability.

This one was built to be shot in the right hand. Enjoy...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You are the master! Awesome!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Piece of art!!






















Regards


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

<looksatwoodboardcutandthrowsitinthebin />









If you don't mind me asking, what is the cost of something like that? If you do mind, well...







(j/k)









f00bs


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh lawdy lawdy. I wanna slap my mamma right now!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

respect, that's stunning


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow! You've really got a lot going on with that one.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_...this is not a slingshot...this is the alien monolith from "2001: A Space Odissey"_
_Nothing could go much better than this one!!!!!!!!_


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm speechless!!!!!!!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know what's more impressive, the sling or the fact the you remember all the bits that went into it!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

it makes me wonder how in the world u can put up something like that^^ the focus on the details is outstanding. sir nathan can u show us some clips of your wood magic. not the making of slingshot it self but maybe the process of choosing the materials how you put den together pretty sure no one can imitate any of your works.just wondering but im not insisting^^


----------



## Pelletor (Dec 6, 2011)

Geeees! Looks too beautiful to use and risk a fork hit!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

absolutley stunning your the master too nice to use though
polecat


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Pelletor said:


> Geeees! Looks too beautiful to use and risk a fork hit!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Amazing again.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

that is just amazing. freakin' crazy awesome. you are the man.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not worthy! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Classy!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

B E A utyfull!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> You are the master! Awesome!


dude, what did you expect from a guy whose last name is masters. haha. great one nathan!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Estupenda pieza Master


----------



## Drap (Dec 9, 2011)

wow!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautifull pieces of art. Respect.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very charming, a special one! Great work Nathan.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

You never seize to amaze me!


----------



## Mohawkbones (Mar 19, 2012)

After admiring your immaculate craftmanship.....really stunning!!!!!! I have to ask you something.;do you just glue the pieces together or is there somekind of internal frame or riviting? And what kind of SUPER glue do you use? Thx for sharing!


----------

